# Mobile Cube Scrambler



## hr.mohr (Jun 3, 2008)

Inspired by the work by Doug Li on the RubiksJTimer upgrade of JNetCube i decided to have a go at a mobile version. This is the first public release and it only includes a scrambler at this time. I might try to do some timer stuff, lets see 

You need a Java enabled mobile phone with support for MIDP 2.0.

Use the browser in your mobile phone and go to this URL:

http://m.cubing.dk/

ps. It's only been tested on Sony Ericsson T650 and W810 and the Nokia 6300, but it should run on almost every Java enabled mobile phone.


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice, i downloaded it and put it on my Nokia 6300, first scramble i got a 13.38 non-lucky .


----------



## Henrik (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the updated version hr.Mohr 
Ive been one of the testers And now I can see the whole Megaminx scramble 
Great scrambler for on the go.
I hope you do some more work to this hr.Mohr

Henrik


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 3, 2008)

Installed on my HTC Touch and works perfectly  Thanks!


----------



## pete (Jun 3, 2008)

unable to install on my Samsung D900 (MIDP 2.0)

finds the file but fails during install.

(i've successfully installed other java apps on this mobile phone)


----------



## Cerberus (Jun 3, 2008)

works on my SE k800i, I would like a stopwatch since I normaly time with my mobilephone when I am in the bus or train.


----------



## Crossed (Jun 3, 2008)

Works great on my SE W580i. Tanks for the scrambler!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2008)

Dae_Ja_Voo:

How is the HTC touch. I have the Wizard (I know its crap) With updated OSes from xdadevelopers.com. I love the today screen and HTC Home. If only I had enough money for a real version.


Works on my phone, although it won't work on other "standard" At&t 8125.


--EDIT--
Also, cold you add an average feature. I think that it wouldn't be too hard, and work really well.


----------



## Raffael (Jun 3, 2008)

Works perfect on my XDA Orbit 2 (=HTC Touch Cruise)

Great program. Thanks very much.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you for your feedback, allways fun to hear that someone are using my programs 

It's my first midlet, so i don't really know much about making it run on all phones. Sadly it's allways been a myth that Java runs everywhere.

I have a lot of ideas for the next versions, but i think i'll focus mainly on phone support, better code and new puzzles. If i still find it fun to code on this there might be some timer stuff.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 3, 2008)

It works on a SE Z525.


----------



## bonhomme (Jun 4, 2008)

It works on a nokia 6630. I have been waiting for a long time a mobile version with timer and average . It's a good news to see this test


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 4, 2008)

New version 0.4 ready for release:

* Clock scrambler


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 6, 2008)

New version 0.5 ready for release:

* Square-1 scrambler

Could someone that knows clock and square-1 notation please test this release?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 6, 2008)

The sq-1 scrambler works. The clock scrambler is basically just generate random numbers... so I took a quick look, and it looks good.

Have you thought of adding a average calculator into it?


----------



## Carson (Jun 28, 2008)

Using a Samsung Blackjack running windows mobile 5. (Not the Blackjack II)

Tried using address: http://m.cubing.dk/ 
No luck
Tried navigating directly to file http://m.cubing.dk/MobileCubeScrambler.jad Still no luck

I had to go to the site on my pc and download the zip file, and then transfer the .jar and .jad files over to my Blackjack using the usb cable. I was then able to install the app and it runs fine.


----------



## e_lee6o4 (Jun 29, 2008)

is it possible if you can add a timer to this program?


----------



## KConny (Jun 29, 2008)

No timer. I pefer my stack mat. It's better if you get to enter your times manually.


----------



## aznblur (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd like a timer.

Not everyone has a stackmat you know.


----------



## sjoerdtheone (Jun 29, 2008)

I think a timer would be cool because if your in the car, or bus or even school you don't have a stackmat with you.. 
Anyway: it worked on the Sony Ericsson W200. The way I managed:
- on your pc, go to http://m.cubing.dk/ 
- click download
- unzip the files
- copy the .jad and .jar files to your phone
- in your phone, navigate to the files, and select "install" 
you will then need to point to a folder where you want to install the application, and then you're done.


----------



## Carson (Jul 3, 2008)

Used this quite a bit today. I seem to be solving scrambles with this generater quite a bit faster than my average. Is anyone else noticing this, or maybe I just got quicker today... hopefully...


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 4, 2008)

I dont know if the random generator in the j2me are biased more than that of the j2se. Let's just hope that you are getting faster ;-)

The next thing i'm working on will be scramble views. The name of the program is Mobile Cube Scrambler, not timer; but let's see what happens


----------



## Raffael (Jul 5, 2008)

question to any windows mobile based ppc users out there:

does anyone know a better timer program than "spb time"?

looking especially for one with a bigger start/stop button


----------



## edavies (Jul 29, 2008)

*Wahey for the GPL*

I've been looking at the mobile cube scrambler code for a bit now, and have used it in creating my own mobile app. This is my first ever java creation let alone mobile, so it's not pretty. Most of it is half functional, (eg. the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 menu items cause an error if selected) and only tested on a nokia 6300. I'd really appreciate some feedback. The app is developed in netbeans, which is amazing for midp development, with useful visual features for first-timers.

Features:
- Scramble generators from jnetcube
- A timer that can take multiple timings (accept and reject implemented, not fancy pop, dnf stuff)
- A PLL trainer inspired by badmephisto's - it flashes a pll at you and lets you time your response. Far less good that badmephisto's (for now...)

To the authors of mobile cube scrambler, jnetcube and rubiksjtimer:
I've tried to properly credit and copyright the sources, but if you feel hard done by don't hesitate to tell me and I'll change the code.

How easy is it to get on google code or sourceforge? I can't upload the sources, they're too big. e-mail me if you really want the source.


----------



## Escher (Jul 29, 2008)

i got the app... i have a 6300 too, so i cant shed any light on compatibility elsewhere. the actual timer works fine (and obviously the scrambler), although dont press stop if u havent started the timer, cos that crashes it. I like the PLL trainer a lot, and its pretty nicely implemented. eventually averages, and use of all the options would be great... perhaps adding a time attack function to the PLL trainer?


----------



## edavies (Jul 29, 2008)

I've got a google code page going 

http://code.google.com/p/cubem/


----------



## edavies (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm double posting on a dead thread. I've dug my grave already. 

I've had a few PMs with feature requests for cubem so I'm notifying you guys of a new version. Hopefully you'll enjoy it. If it crashes post a report with the cirsumstances and I'll see if I can get a fix going. Just so you know, selecting pop or DNF doesn't work after a time. Just accept or reject it.

The zip download is here and contains the jad and the jar files. Copy them to your phone so that they are in the same directory. I think. If someone knows lots web deployment of midp suites, I'd be glad to hear about how to get a download link to the mobile web; it would surely increase my user base.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 6, 2008)

edavies said:


> If someone knows lots web deployment of midp suites, I'd be glad to hear about how to get a download link to the mobile web; it would surely increase my user base.



First off, thank you for using some of my code. It just makes me want to do more of this open source stuff. 

What do you mean by "the mobile web"? All phones these days come with a builtin web browser, so for download you only need to put the .jad file on a server and let it respond with a mime type for .jad files: "text/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor"


----------



## edavies (Nov 6, 2008)

Thankyou for writing the code in the first place  I love open source

Right. The world wide web will do then. Now all I need is a webserver.... I wonder if google code will let me set up a nice 'mobile friendly' page and fiddle with the mimetypes. My guess it that it's too much to ask.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 6, 2008)

Doesn't work on my LG Viewty (KU990)

It lets me download and tries to install giving me a warning that the file is untrusted. I continue anyway and I get error message - Invalid descriptor. (null)

thanks anyway.


----------



## edavies (Nov 7, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> Doesn't work on my LG Viewty (KU990)
> 
> It lets me download and tries to install giving me a warning that the file is untrusted. I continue anyway and I get error message - Invalid descriptor. (null)
> 
> thanks anyway.



I'm sorry about that. I only have a nokia 6300 to test it on :-( Try opening the .jad in notepad and changing the version number from something like 0.0.1 to something simpler like 0.1 that might do it. I'm working on getting the thing signed so its not untrusted, and fixing the whole descriptor thing.


----------



## bonhomme (Nov 9, 2008)

Works on my LGKF700.

In scramble view, I've got to clic "options" and "ok" if I want the timer view. Is it a bug ? Is it the normal way ?


----------



## edavies (Nov 9, 2008)

bonhomme said:


> Works on my LGKF700.
> 
> In scramble view, I've got to clic "options" and "ok" if I want the timer view. Is it a bug ? Is it the normal way ?



That depends. The phone actually chooses where to put the commands. On my nokia it just has ok. I'll see what I can do.

In other news:

New version here as usual. v0.2 has:
- a better avg calculator, if you've done 2 solves it takes the mean, for more it ignores best/worst like and 'average of 5' or '10 from 12'
- Times are now in mm:ss.hh format rather than hours, minutes... etc with milliseconds also.
- After recording a time you can now select both DNF and +2 and this will be recorded.
- If you want to add a time then type mm:ss.hh or sss.hh, or even dnf. See examples below:
4:45.11 (4 mins 45 seconds 11 hundreths)
133.56 (133.56 seconds = 2 mins 13 seconds and 56 hundreths)
Dnf (timer records DNF)


----------



## bonhomme (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for your work. The new version has solved my problem with commands.


----------



## edavies (Nov 9, 2008)

bonhomme said:


> Thank you for your work. The new version has solved my problem with commands.



That's very interesting, as I didn't see your message until after publishing the latest version. I just removed the exit command from the scramble view to be less ambiguous. I'm glad it worked


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 21, 2008)

Works on my Samsung d900i.  Nice stuff, thank you!


----------



## hr.mohr (Apr 11, 2009)

I've just uploaded my first attempt at a scrambler for 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 and some minor fixes for the clock and megaminx scrambler. The last one still looks strange on my new Sony Ericsson G900, that phone sucks.

Please let me know if the new stuff works. Enjoy!


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 1, 2010)

I know that this thread is old but I just ask my question.
I'm trying to download cube scrambler on my LG shine, but when I press install it says it does'nt reconise the file.
Can anyone help me?

Greetings Lorki3


----------



## Wii (Aug 1, 2010)

Works on E52. There should be a timer in the app aswell.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 1, 2010)

I've lost interest in this so I will not maintain this anymore, sorry 'bout that. It's because I switched to iPhone and are now using Dan's great app.

When I google "LG Shine java" there is a lot of hits for people with problems using java. The only thing I can think of is trying to download both the .jad and the .jar file and transfer them to the phone.


----------



## theace (Aug 1, 2010)

love it! Damn! I've been looking for this thing since forever!


----------



## Joe Black (Mar 23, 2011)

sjoerdtheone said:


> I think a timer would be cool because if your in the car, or bus or even school you don't have a stackmat with you..
> Anyway: it worked on the Sony Ericsson W200. The way I managed:
> - on your pc, go to http://m.cubing.dk/
> - click download
> ...


Can someone re upload a scrambler (maybe with timer) for the Sony Ericsson W200?

I can't find one!

Thanks.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 23, 2011)

Joe Black said:


> Can someone re upload a scrambler (maybe with timer) for the Sony Ericsson W200?
> 
> I can't find one!
> 
> Thanks.



The original timer from this thread: http://code.google.com/p/cubem
Android port http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IA4501UE

@edavies

Feel free to add the port to the google code page


----------



## Garfed (Apr 6, 2011)

How is the HTC Touch. I have the wizard (I know its crap) with OS updates xdadevelopers.com. I like the today screen, HTC Home. If only I had enough money for a real version...


----------

